# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [Help]silverlight animation when switching page

## SawadaKun

hii all, 

Do you all have any examples on silverlight animations/applications when switching between web pages?  

For example, i got a web page then when i click next, it will do a flipping effect or any nice transition(using silverlight) to the next page.

thanks

----------


## gep13

Hey,

I think this question would probably be best answered in the ASP.Net Forum.

I will ask a Moderator to move the thread for you.

Gary

----------


## mendhak

Moved to WPF instead, since Silverlight is a subset of WPF.

----------


## SawadaKun

thx mod =D

Any1 got advise to my problem  :Frown:

----------


## gep13

Hey,

I would say that you can't go wrong with having a look at the samples here:

http://silverlight.net/Showcase/

Have a look through them and once you find one that you think fits the bill, you should be able to get the source for them and then adapt them to your needs.

Hope this helps!!

Gary

----------

